# Social activities/Expat groups



## PJSam23 (Mar 15, 2017)

Been living near Aveiro since October and want to find some social activities and or clubs for myself and family nearby? Anyone know of any international groups or clubs or homeschool groups? Our Portuguese is not good at the moment Thanks


----------



## absy (Oct 2, 2016)

Hi PJSam
A bit of a late reply as I haven't been on the forum for a while. Send me a DM when you've made 2 more posts (I think you need 5 for private messaging). 
I'm also around Aveiro and was recently making club enquiries - would be interested to know if you found anything.
Cheers
Abs


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Hi Abs,

It is OK to post social groups or any other relatve information as long as you dont post anything with a forum 

This type of information could be a benefit for all


----------



## del Pereira (Jul 20, 2012)

just returned from trip back to Canada and I am also in Aveiro area.


----------

